

Fixing Facebook's Font Size Frustration - arnabdotorg
http://arnab.org/blog/fixing-facebooks-font-size-frustration

======
fossuser
Is this actually a problem for people or just a case of something new being
considered bad? I find the new slightly smaller font to be cleaner and make
the layout nicer. I think it hardly causes anything near eye strain and that
if you weren't strained before the difference is unlikely to change that.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Yes this is a real problem and it's not just Facebook. Designers are often
young and typically have very, very good eyesight, much better than the
average population.

Out in the real world, the average young person probably has good eyesight and
the average middle aged person has so-so eyesight and older people generally
have crappy eyesight.

But then there are lots of people of all ages who have poor vision, weird
quirks, colour blindness, tunnel vision, or clinical blindness.

Arbitrarily reducing a font from small to teeny is basically a slap in the
face to anyone with less than perfect eyesight.

Yes, a user can adjust their browser settings to enlarge the fonts but when
you do that to Facebook, for example, it makes _all_ the text larger and the
whole thing looks like shite.

